# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Paludarium: Biotope and aquascaping



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

This is my Paludarium

the down tank has a capacity of 60 liters

This is a SE asian biotope, although there are plants American.

Greetings from Spain!!

[This message was edited by Dr.Jay on Tue April 22 2003 at 11:34 AM.]


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

This is my Paludarium

the down tank has a capacity of 60 liters

This is a SE asian biotope, although there are plants American.

Greetings from Spain!!

[This message was edited by Dr.Jay on Tue April 22 2003 at 11:34 AM.]


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

I remodeled some things










Next week I will put some pics of the underwater part.

Greetings from Spain!!!

[This message was edited by Xema on Sat April 26 2003 at 03:38 PM.]


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Both are beautiful tanks. Congratulations.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

Very nice Xema. Looks very natural.

Glad you got the pictures to work.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------

